# iscan on AMD64

## LinuxTom

I have after installation iscan-2.10.0 the message:

```
 * The iscan application needs CSS x86-only libs and

 * thus can't be built currently. You can still use

 * 'xscanimage', 'xsane' or 'kooka' with sane-epkowa

 * backend. But some low-end scanners are also not

 * supported, because they need these x86 libs, too.
```

And my Epson Perfection V10 Scanner don't work.

Is there a solution for me?

Here are a few articles about my problem: [1], [2].

Here ist crosslink for answers: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-657686.html

----------

## bpaddock

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> I have after installation iscan-2.10.0 the message:
> 
> ```
>  * The iscan application needs CSS x86-only libs and
> 
> ...

 

Yes, install the 32 bit chroot version of Gentoo and run ISCAN/XSANE

from in there:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/index.xml?part=1&chap=2

----------

## LinuxTom

Thank, but read the crosslink Thread.

----------

## Pierre59

I have got a similar installation problem but this time with an Epson Perfection 3170 Photo. I intend to use my scanner with kooka. I don’t like iscan such much. When emerging iscan I’ve got the same warning.

```
...But some low-end scanners are also not supported, because they need these x86 libs, too.
```

I find that statement definitely too ambiguous. Which are the low-end scanners that still need x86 libs? I don’t know if I do not succeed in making my scanner working because I have missed something in the configuration or because today there is no way to make it work apart from chrooting in a 32 bits environment. I would like to know if the backend of the Epson Perfection 3170 Photo needs x86 libs today. If this the case, may I expect a x86_64 based backend for that scanner in a near future? According to a forum on planet Amd64 (http://www.planetamd64.com/index.php?showtopic=14501) , Epson provides an windows XP pro x64 driver for an Epson Perfection 3170 Photo. It would be frustrating to get no driver for linux.

Greetings,

Pierre

MSI K8N Neo4 / AMD Athlon 64 3500

----------

## LinuxTom

The solution: Read the crosslink Thread.

----------

## Pierre59

Thanks for your suggestion. I was quite reluctant to put a 32 bits chroot environment in my AMD64 box. I did it eventually and my scanner works fine  :Smile:  . Apparently a 32 bits chroot is the only way  to make my scanner work.  According to a note in the iscan-2.10.0.ebuild

```
# HINTS:

# -> non-free modules are x86 only
```

The Perfection 3170 PHOTO requires a non free module...

Today I still need to chroot  to the 32 bits environment as root. I suppose that the solution is to use dchroot (schroot?) to switch to the 32 bits environment as a normal user.

Greetings

----------

